# Hello! I'm new...



## Mark77 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everybody,
nice to meet you guys. I'm italian and i practise Kyokushin karate, but i have also a long background in shotokan style.
I'm sorry for my english, i'm tryng to "fix" it. 
I hope to exchange with you constructive opinions and advices regarding martial arts.
See you soon
Marco


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome Marco, thank you for finding us. Do hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Your English is very good!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Feb 6, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..What part of Italy do you call home??


----------



## morph4me (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Marco, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello! 

Welcome aboard me hearty. 

H


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome! I visited Northern Italy many years ago and loved it.


----------



## Mark77 (Feb 6, 2009)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT..What part of Italy do you call home??


 
I live on the adriatic coast, near Ancona.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mark77 said:


> I live on the adriatic coast, near Ancona.


 
Welcome Mark.  I have been to Italy before.  I went to Rome & Vinice then went to the island of Capri.  I really liked Italy. When in Rome I went through the Vatican.  I took many tours while there.  I saw St. Peter's Basilica, the Sistine Chapel, the Colosium, etc....  

My parents just got back from Tuscany where they rented a chateau in a small country village.


----------



## Mark77 (Feb 6, 2009)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Welcome Mark.  I have been to Italy before.  I went to Rome & Vinice then went to the island of Capri.  I really liked Italy. When in Rome I went through the Vatican.  I took many tours while there.  I saw St. Peter's Basilica, the Sistine Chapel, the Colosium, etc....
> 
> My parents just got back from Tuscany where they rented a chateau in a small country village.



We have very nice place here... I like my country.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 6, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Mark77 said:


> We have very nice place here... I like my country.


 
I like your women......LOL.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Mark77 said:


> Marco


 
Polo!

Welcome to MT


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Marco!  Happy posting!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the list!


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------

